# 2nd Cycle - Test E/Winstrol/Aromasin/PCT



## barrettbarrage (Apr 12, 2014)

This as I stated in the subject is my 2nd cycle and it's my first post here on the forums.  I have done my research for months and months and learned it the hard way that you need to do your research before diving into this stuff.  I have read many threads here and am just looking for a little guidance on this one.

First ever cycle at the advisement of a buddy was the dreaded Winstrol-only cycle.  No lie, the results as far as my appearance were great.   I took 50mg a day (25am/25pm) for about 6 weeks.  The results as far as libido goes was a disaster.   Shut down and the timing was worse than it ever could be.  I respect you guys and just need some advisement  before proceeding.   Maybe we cant even qualify that as a first cycle, but I definitely saw staggering aesthetic results...enough to make me take a full year to wait until I had all my ducks in a row before even thinking of going for it again.

I've never pinned,  not afraid in the least of pinning BUT I am afraid of water retention.    My diet has been more than in-line for years and I only have a roughly visible 6 pack, been an absolute gym rat for probably 3 years.   GOALS and STATS, I want to go for aesthetics here.  Without sounding too foolish I'm not looking to get much bigger, I really just want to appear more defined and vascular, I am 6'2, 190, 26 years old, former high school and collegiate basketball player.

I have some of these items on hand and some I do not, won't start until it's all in my hands.  

Winstrol ORAL I've got 100 tabs of the same ones I used before,  50mg each. 
Nolvadex and Clomid on hand. 
I am leaning toward Aromasin and Test E to complete this.   Potential Cycle being:

Wks 1-12 Test E (500mg per week dosed  @ 250 twice per week)
Wks 1-12 Aromasin (10mg ed?)
Wks 4-12 Winstrol (100mg ED)
PCT
Nolva 4 weeks 40/40/20/20
Clomid 4 weeks 150/100/100/100

Really looking for some help on this.  I want to get this correct and again I'm not doing a thing hastily.  I'm nervous about simply the fact that the test could cause me to actually become bloated or something along those lines.  I want to remain athletic. flexible, lean looking and I believe I AM susceptible to gyno, or at least somewhat susceptible.   Have gotten itchy behind my right nip before and I do notice a slight amount of fat deposit behind the nips which is why I want the AI in there.   

Is my test dose in-line with my goals?   Proper dose of AI?  Again, I want to stay roughly the same size,  more definition and vascularity,  and of course I don't want to get shut the hell down.   It's never a good time for no libido but when I did that Winstrol only debacle,  the timing seriously could NOT be worse!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 12, 2014)

I would wait to see if i need the Ai before using it..But if u wanna be safe 6mg ed or 12.5 eod is good..No need for 150mg clo 100 is more then enough.Beside that looks good to me


----------



## barrettbarrage (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks a ton for the quick response.  Water retention should be to the minimums?  I will keep my diet in line and I will be even stricter with sodium intake, my whole thing is having the fully visible mid section which was the case last time I used Winstrol, and as long as the Test E doesn't hinder that I am all-in.  Thanks a ton for the help, my revamped potential cycle:

Wks 1-12 Test E (500mg per week dosed @ 250 twice per week)
Wks 1-12 Aromasin (12.5mg eod)
Wks 4-12 Winstrol (100mg ED)
PCT
Nolva 4 weeks 40/40/20/20
Clomid 4 weeks 100/100/100/100


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 12, 2014)

No disrespect bro, but what is this obsession and fear you have?
Abs gotta be visible...afraid of bloat?
no one knows how you are going to react to the test until YOU run it..... Water or bloat is part of strength strength is part of muscle.
your diet will play an immense role in how much water retention you will hold.

Now using winstrol of weeks will steadily begin to dry ur joints .
Water rention helps this as well.
a couple weeks ALL the extra water is gone after ur cycle.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2014)

I agree with gunz. Your probably gonna hold a little bit of water. Some don't but it's rare not to hold at least a little water. Keeping your e in check will also play a huge role.


----------



## barrettbarrage (Apr 12, 2014)

I think I just worried a bit too much.  Not going to think too much about retention or anything else, as long as it's all in-line I will make sure to keep it to a minimum as far as I can control.  Guys, thank you for all the input.  I have most of the stuff on hand but I still need the E and the AI and then I'm getting started.   Thanks!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 12, 2014)

I wouldn't advise winny...more of a pre contest drug.
Winstrol will shit on your joints.
Also are you taking any liver supps?


----------

